# picture of devol's dam



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Devola Dam 03-12-2011


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Don't look for the water to drop soon.
Looked at the dam schedules last night and 
Wills Creek is booming water out. Not sure if the dam
is overflowed or they are just letting it go wide open.
Still lots of water above and below Cambridge that has
to go somewhere.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Guy I work with lives on the other side of the dam at Seneca and he said tonight they opened up the dam there again today!!


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

That is crazy! I have locked thru there before. 

sent from my HTC evo


----------

